# Welche Zimmerpflanze ist das?



## pema (30. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
letzte Woche habe ich ein preisgünstiges Schnäppchen gemacht. Allerdings in einem Großmarkt, dessen Mitarbeiter mir so gar nichts über diese Pflanze sagen konnten. Nur den Preis.
In meinen Zimmerpflanzenbüchern finde ich nichts...also bitte: was ist das und wie  sollte diese Pflanze leben??.
petra


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. März 2015)

Eine wirklich sehr schicke grüne Grünpflanze. 

Ich hoff, ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## andreas w. (30. März 2015)

Hi Petra,
sieht für mich nach einer nicht winterfesten (für mitteleuropäische Breitengrade) Zierpflanze aus, die neben der Blätterstiele auch ab und an eine Blüte bekommen kann/wird. Warum sie für mich so aussieht weiß ich nicht - es ist aber so .
Ich würde sie hell und bei Raumtemperatur stellen und je nach Jahreszeit 1 bis maximal zweimal die Woche gießen.
Leider kann ich nicht sagen, welche Pflanze das ist und wie sie heißt, aber vom Gefühl her könnte ich zirka recht haben .

Wahrscheinlich weiß es noch jemand besser und detaillierter - bin mal gespannt.

Gruß Andreas.


----------



## xela (30. März 2015)

Hallo,

es sah mir auf dem ersten Blick nach einem Philodendron aus ... da hab ich mal gegooglt und was gefunden ..... denke es ist ein _Philodendron 'Xanadu'   

Liebe Grüsse _


----------



## pema (30. März 2015)

xela schrieb:


> denke es ist ein _Philodendron 'Xanadu' _


Danke Xela...das ist sie.
Die Philodendronarten hatte ich eigentlich ausgeschlossen, da meine Pflanze nicht rankend ist....also: wieder etwas dazu gelernt.
petra


----------



## andreas w. (30. März 2015)

Nur mal der Neugierde halber - bin ich mit meinem Text arg weit von der Wirklichkeit weg? Diesen Philodendron kann ich nicht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. März 2015)

pema schrieb:


> Danke Xela...das ist sie.
> Die Philodendronarten hatte ich eigentlich ausgeschlossen, da meine Pflanze nicht rankend ist....also: wieder etwas dazu gelernt.
> petra



Hi Petra,

Philodendren wachsen eh nicht als Rankpflanze - denn sie haben keine Ranken - welche (umgewandelte) Blätter sind. Sie wachsen wenn als Spreiz-/Wurzelkletterer

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (31. März 2015)

Genau Frank...


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Spreiz-/Wurzelkletterer


das wollte ich eigentlich zum Ausdruck bringen  - ich konnte es nur nicht so schön beschreiben wie du.
Liebe Grüße
Petra

Aber nebenbei: in meinem Zimmerpflanzenbüchern werden Philodendrenarten als Rankpflanzen bezeichnet?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Apr. 2015)

pema schrieb:


> Genau Frank...
> 
> Aber nebenbei: in meinem Zimmerpflanzenbüchern werden Philodendrenarten als Rankpflanzen bezeichnet?



kommt in Büchern oft vor. Die wenigsten Autoren kennen die Unterschiede zwischen Schlingpflanzen, Rankpflanzen, Wurzelkletterer und Spreizklimmer sondern nur die Bezeichnung Kletterpflanze = Ranker aus Omas Tagen. (in einem meiner älteren Aquaristikbücher werden Buntbarsche auch noch alle zu den __ Barsche gezählt)

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (2. Apr. 2015)

Frank, ich bin immer wieder geplättet, was Dein Gehirn so an Wissen gespeichert hat. 
Vor allen Dingen hilfst Du mir dabei, nicht so ganz unwissend zu bleiben. 
Danke


----------

